# General > General >  Joxville ??

## cherokee

Have I missed something here, or has Joxville left our happy little community?  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 

If you're just lurking Jox, I hope everything is OK with you !

----------


## Invisible

Maybe he's getting forgetful in his old age

----------


## Julia

I hear he's eloped with Katie  :Wink:

----------


## Anfield

> Have I missed something here, or has Joxville left our happy little community?


Fingers crossed.

This forum can do without people who make snidey remarks about immigrants, transsexuals etc.

----------


## wifie

> I hear he's eloped with Katie


Aaaaaaaaaaaw I like a happy ending!  





cue sunset . . .

----------


## poppett

Joxville is noted as an "ex-orger" on the birthday thread.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> Fingers crossed.
> 
> This forum can do without people who make snidey remarks about immigrants, transsexuals etc.


Is that just your opinion or the the general feeling of all org users?

----------


## cherokee

Well said Kevin !!!!

I, for one, liked Joxville and all his posts - some I agreed with/others I didn't, but hey, I'm gonna miss him on here !!  :Frown:

----------


## _Ju_

> Fingers crossed.
> 
> This forum can do without people who make snidey remarks about immigrants, transsexuals etc.


Very small of you.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> Fingers crossed.
> 
> This forum can do without people who make snidey remarks about immigrants, transsexuals etc.


Oh to be the perfect example of political correctness,i'm sure you've made a snide remark or two in your time here.

----------


## ©Amethyst

> Oh to be the perfect example of political correctness,i'm sure you've made a snide remark or two in your time here.


I think that the post you're referring to MPH could be classed as such a remark, wouldn't you agree?

So sad Joxville is an "Ex-Orger"... I for one will miss his witty banter!!

----------


## Kodiak

> Fingers crossed.
> 
> This forum can do without people who make snidey remarks about immigrants, transsexuals etc.


I agree with you, so when are you leaving?

----------


## Iffy

I've had a little "run-in" with Joxville  :: 

*But*, I still think he's a really good guy and I can't believe he's left !  :Frown: 

Joxville, if you're still around then here's a wee message from your "sparring partner".....

Miss You.......... :Frown:

----------


## wicker8

i for one will miss him he was a good laugh he was never nasty he is a good guy this org is getting pathetic all the good ones are leaving wonder why

----------


## upolian

Not another person  :Frown:

----------


## Kodiak

> i for one will miss him he was a good laugh he was never nasty he is a good guy this org is getting pathetic all the good ones are leaving wonder why


More and more are leaving the org due to some people being nasty and very personal in their remarks to other members.  There is no real need for this and some just get fed up and leave.  Some for a while and some for good.

I hope and trust that Joxville will be back sooner rather than later as his sence of humour is need here at the org.

----------


## Liz

So sad to see that Joxville has left the Org. :: 

He had a wicked sense of humour but was never nasty unlike some. ::

----------


## Fluff

normally I could not give a give a rat's ass if someone leaves, but I have to say I will miss Jox. He made ms smile, lets hope he lurks!

----------


## wicker8

> Not another person


your a good guy also mr r n ::

----------


## lynne duncan

i also agree missing joxville

----------


## georgegwf

I like the witty banter that Jox gave us !!! Just a pity some very narrow minded people dont like anybody else's opinion except there own (YOU ALL KNOW WHO YOU ARE) ::

----------


## Invisible

> Fingers crossed.
> 
> This forum can do without people who make snidey remarks about immigrants, transsexuals etc.


Thats very cheap, just like Liverpool I suppose

----------


## wifie

Jox asked me to post on the Org that he did not leave for any reason other than he has a serious commitment to undertake next year and he must devote much less time to the net.  He has left all the sites he frequented but, like Arnie, he *might* be back but it will be well into the future.  

I hope this post is allowed to stay unlike Jox's harmless (I did not see it but believe what he told me he posted) goodbye message.




Perhaps I should post something poisonous and off topic for this to stay on the forum.

----------


## wifie

The last sentence of the preceeding post was a cheap shot but it is the way I feel at the moment!

----------


## Bazeye

> Jox asked me to post on the Org that he did not leave for any reason other than he has a serious commitment to undertake next year and he must devote much less time to the net. He has left all the sites he frequented but, like Arnie, he *might* be back but it will be well into the future. 
> 
> I hope this post is allowed to stay unlike Jox's harmless (I did not see it but believe what he told me he posted) goodbye message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I should post something poisonous and off topic for this to stay on the forum.


It was harmless.

----------


## Anfield

> More and more are leaving the org due to some people being nasty and very personal in their remarks to other members.  
> I hope and trust that Joxville will be back sooner rather than later as his sence of humour is need here at the org.





> I like the witty banter that Jox gave us !!! Just a pity some very narrow minded people dont like anybody else's opinion except there own (YOU ALL KNOW WHO YOU ARE)


Lets have a recap on his humour:

   John Little made a post about a friend of his who underwent surgery for a gender change stating:
"_I don't think we know enough about this to comment. My wife and I have a friend who is dear to us, and she had her operation yesterday; we are going to see her on Saturday....

As to her breasts, out of curiousity I asked her about a month ago if she intended to do something about them and she had not even thought about it.."_ 

To which our resident court jester replied:
"_After the op, did their smell change from cheese to fish? 
_ 
If this is what is classed as banter, well.....

This "banter" could well be one of the reasons why one of the best posters, John Little,  left Org..

I would say that the exchange above is a prime example of what Kodak terms "being nasty and very personal in their remarkss "

I also referred to his view on immigrants,  and whilst I accept that everyone is entitled to their own opinion,   is it morally acceptable for a person to make fun of immigrants in posts such as 

http://forum.caithness.org/showthread.php?t=95988   #7





> Thats very cheap, just like Liverpool I suppose


A tad rich coming from someone from Wales!  (Now this is an example of "banter")

Your signature is very very wrong. The three best things to come out of Wales are  the M4, A5 & M55

----------


## DeHaviLand

There was absolutley nothing wrong with Joxvilles sense of humour. Now you on the other hand.......

Or perhaps its just another sad example of the idiocy that seems all too prevalent on this particular board these days.  ::

----------


## teenybash

No matter the reasons for Jox's departure, it is sad to see him no more....hopefully when the time is right he will return.

----------


## Bazeye

> Lets have a recap on his humour:
> 
> John Little made a post about a friend of his who underwent surgery for a gender change stating:
> "_I don't think we know enough about this to comment. My wife and I have a friend who is dear to us, and she had her operation yesterday; we are going to see her on Saturday...._
> 
> _As to her breasts, out of curiousity I asked her about a month ago if she intended to do something about them and she had not even thought about it.."_ 
> 
> To which our resident court jester replied:
> "_After the op, did their smell change from cheese to fish?_ 
> ...


Doesnt seem to me hes making fun of immigrants on that link, looks more like hes having a go at the system.

----------


## wifie

Precisely Bazeye!  I would say the whole point of that thread was to have a go at the government's ineptitude to properly handle a sensitive subject.  All they did was give more fuel to those who are against immigration totally and make those with a genuine plight fade into the background!

----------


## dafi

Im sad to see jox go' I dont care if i didnt agree with every thing he wrote he is well witty and theres no mallace in him.

Here is another thread that is being hijacked and dragged off topic with members falling into it and to do what!!  satisfy a few inflated egos.....what a waste of space.

Sorry you have gone Jox but i look forwards to you posting again.



Good luck with your forth coming endevours.

regards

Daf.

----------


## sandyr1

> Doesnt seem to me hes making fun of immigrants on that link, looks more like hes having a go at the system.


Didn't u & I cross swords over his comments on the death of the Olympic luger?? Just a thought!

----------


## cuddlepop

He may be gone for now but I'm sure he'll never be forgotton. :Grin:

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> A tad rich coming from someone from Wales! 
> 
> Your signature is very very wrong. The three best things to come out of Wales are the M4, A5 & M55


For someone with morals as pure as the driven snow (or to suit the occasion), would you not consider that remark racist.

Invisible, is probably scratching his head wondering what the hell your on about, (because he's Scottish), and won't be a tad offended, however, I am Welsh and could be offended by such a remark, ::  ::  :Wink:

----------


## Saveman

"Where have all the orgers gone? Long time passing......where have all the orgers gone.....long time ago......Where have all the orgers gone? Gone to "get a life"....every one. When will they ever learn......when will they ever learn?"

----------


## Anfield

> For someone with morals as pure as the driven snow (or to suit the occasion), would you not consider that remark racist.
> 
> Invisible, is probably scratching his head wondering what the hell your on about, (because he's Scottish), and won't be a tad offended, however, I am Welsh and could be offended by such a remark,



Perhaps if you had quoted the whole sentence from my post people could see that I was engaging in what I term as friendly "banter" and not making a racist remark
_
"..A tad rich coming from someone from Wales!  (Now this is an example of  "banter")"
_
Please tell me the racist elements in that sentence,  and if I have offended you please clarify what part is offensive so I don't make the same mistake again.

----------


## scotsboy

Joxville made some very funny quips.......sad he has gone.

----------


## trix

am sad he's dun too, never even got a chance til thank him for 'e guid rep he gave me on ma birthday  :Frown: 

me an joxy hed a rite fallin oot when he first joined, so much so that i bad repped him  ::  first an only time iv iver done at, but i felt really strongly aboot a comment he made regardin a friend o' mine.
anyway, we made up in such a wie...pm's wer sent, apologies were made, a friendship wis established an now am really gona miss him  :Frown: 

if ye speak til him again wifie, tell him that his fans are thinkin aboot him.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> Perhaps if you had quoted the whole sentence from my post people could see that I was engaging in what I term as friendly "banter" and not making a racist remark
> 
> _"..A tad rich coming from someone from Wales! (Now this is an example of "banter")"_
> 
> Please tell me the racist elements in that sentence, and if I have offended you please clarify what part is offensive so I don't make the same mistake again.


I am not in the slightest bit offended, but the point I am making is, I could be, and if you go through life looking for problems you will no doubt find some.

The org has a very good self regulating system whereby if something that is thought to be unsatisfactory, you can report it with a view to getting it removed and the moderators decide if any action is to be taken, or you can give a bad rep for it. If a poster is persistently offensive or breaks the rules they will be suspended or banned.

On the other hand, if you like what someone has said you can give them good rep and the more good reps a poster gets, the higher they become in the reputation table.

For your information, Joxville, was the second highest in the reputation table before he decided to leave and the fact that over twenty five posters have expressed disappointment to his departure while only yourself is delighted might be a pointer to where you stand in this particular debate.

----------


## DeHaviLand

> Perhaps if you had quoted the whole sentence from my post people could see that I was engaging in what I term as friendly "banter" and not making a racist remark
> 
> _"..A tad rich coming from someone from Wales! (Now this is an example of "banter")"_
> 
> Please tell me the racist elements in that sentence, and if I have offended you please clarify what part is offensive so I don't make the same mistake again.


 
Ok, clarify this for me. Whats the difference between what you say as "friendly banter", which someone  may construe as being racist, and what Jox says as "friendly banter" which someone may construe as racist? 

Maybe its just that you have a far higher capacity for hypocrisy than Jox does!  ::

----------


## Bazeye

> Didn't u & I cross swords over his comments on the death of the Olympic luger?? Just a thought!


Enlighten me.

----------


## Leanne

I see that this is turned into a slanging match again. I suspect peoples' ability to do this is one of the reasons people are leaving in droves. That and the nice weather...

----------


## Margaret M.

Posters come and go -- yes, Jox is a fine guy with a great sense of humour but he simply needs to take a break.  Can't we just leave it at that?  All this back and forth nonsense as to whom is to blame for his leaving is utterly ridiculous!

----------


## sandyr1

> Doesnt seem to me hes making fun of immigrants on that link, looks more like hes having a go at the system.





> Enlighten me.


Thats OK/ Enuf sed.

----------


## wifie

> Posters come and go -- yes, Jox is a fine guy with a great sense of humour but he simply needs to take a break.  Can't we just leave it at that?  All this back and forth nonsense as to whom is to blame for his leaving is utterly ridiculous!


Well said Margaret!  Yep he has a very good reason and no-one hounded him off of anywhere!

----------


## daddycool

I've been on the org for about 3 years (previously sharing my wife's username) and I have read hundreds if not thousands of his comments in that time and like his sense of humour.
The "Cheese/Fish" joke was totally harmless and had me in stitches, I bet he is a real hoot to know!
I just hope his departure had nothing to do with me mentioning my distaste for Katie Melua the other day  :: .

I do rarely come onto the org these days though, just soooo bored with the way that most posts turn into silly arguments reminiscent of playground arguments and "who can pee the highest" competitions.  Some people definitely need to lighten up and get a life  :Grin:

----------


## Crackeday

Jox was good crack, knew him from a previous Internet life and he had a wicked sense of Humour. As hes going to concentrate on work dont really think he's left for good, but merely off to give Katie what she's been missing!!!(And he's been dreaming about :: )

----------


## Anfield

> Ok, clarify this for me. Whats the difference between what you say as "friendly banter", which someone  may construe as being racist, and what Jox says as "friendly banter" which someone may construe as racist? 
> 
> Maybe its just that you have a far higher capacity for hypocrisy than Jox does!


   If you do not know the difference between innocuous friendly banter (which incidentally was not imitated by me) and posts with racist undertones,  then clearly all the years and money that various Governments have spent on educating people on the issue of racism awareness  has been wasted on you




> The "Cheese/Fish" joke was totally harmless and had me in stitches


I would have a punt on you being a Sun reader and being a long time member of the Chubby Brown fan club

----------


## DeHaviLand

> If you do not know the difference between innocuous friendly banter (which incidentally was not imitated by me) and posts with racist undertones, then clearly all the years and money that various Governments have spent on educating people on the issue of racism awareness has been wasted on you
> 
> 
> 
> I would have a punt on you being a Sun reader and being a long time member of the Chubby Brown fan club


Maybe you should answer my question rather than refer to my level of education! Clearly you cant or wont answer because you are one of those myriad of people who are quite happy to take offence on behalf of someone else, even though no offence was intended or indeed taken. Somewhere, a village is looking for you!  ::

----------


## Anfield

> Maybe you should answer my question rather than refer to my level of education! Clearly you cant or wont answer


 *I would define friendly banter as dialogue between two people or groups of people where a humorous  interchange takes place without it being obscene, nasty or offensive to each side.  Example of this include friendly rivalries between football teams (Everton/Liverpool), Regions (Geordies/Brummies), Cities (Glasgow/Edinburgh) Countries (UK/Australia) and so on
* 
*
The United Nations defines Racial Discrimination as "shall mean any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, colour,descent , or national or ethnic origin which has the purpose or effect of nullifying or impairing the recognition, enjoyment or exercise, on an equal footing, of human rights and fundamental freedoms in the political, economic, social, cultural or any other field of public life.."
http://www.hri.org/docs/ICERD66.html* *

I believe, and most right thinking people, would judge that the post that I linked to meets more than one of above conditions*  


> *
> "..because you are one of those myriad of people who are quite happy to take offence on behalf of someone else, even though no offence was intended or indeed taken. Somewhere, a village is looking for you! [IMG]file:///E:/DOCUME%7E1/KEVINL%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]*


*

I am more than happy to be labelled as one of "myriad of people" that you refer to,  that are "happy to take offence on behalf of someone else" It means that I am speaking for people who do not either have the chance or means  to answer back to racist bigots and their poisonous bile.* *

  I will not end this post with a childish remark as  I believe that when you resort to that level you have already conceded defeat*

----------


## Bazeye

i hate it when posts like that appear with bits in bold and bits underlined bits in different colours etc etc etc...........

----------


## Anfield

> i hate it when posts like that appear with bits in bold and bits underlined bits in different colours etc etc etc...........


The world is full of different colours!

----------


## Bazeye

> The world is full of different colours!


That reminds me of a certain Icicle Works song. sort of.

----------


## Anfield

> That reminds me of a certain Icicle Works song. sort of.


That is a blast from the past.
Icicle Works were part of a vibrant Liverpool pub band scene which also included China Crisis, FGTH, Echo/Bunnymen/OMD  etc.
My favourites were Deaf School,  who unfortunately for them,  were just a couple of years to early to cash in on the 2nd phase of Liverpool bands.
I was a stand in roadie (for about a month) for another band of that era i.e. mid 1970's  Supercharge as their proper roadie hurt his arm and could not drive. 
They had a regular gig at a pub in C/centre called  "The Sportsman" and all I had to do was drive van from our flat to pub (about 3 miles away) and help take gear into pub. 
For this I got all my ale paid for all night (van was left outside pub, gear was left* IN* pub,  well locked away) together with other "treats"  that being involved in a band is often associated with.

Halcyon days indeed.

----------


## Venture

Such a pity I didn't know in advance that Jox was leaving because I would have asked him to take all the trolls, nutters, wimps, boring farts, scapegoats, cyber bullies, kettles, pots and sados with him before he bolted the door behind him. :: 



Good luck with your new venture Jox I for one will miss your wonderful sense of humour.  For you the org door can always be opened. :Wink:

----------


## unicorn

> Such a pity I didn't know in advance that Jox was leaving because I would have asked him to take all the trolls, nutters, wimps, boring farts, scapegoats, cyber bullies, kettles, pots and sados with him before he bolted the door behind him.


Would that actually have left anyone here? After all we all have different opinions on people.

----------


## Bazeye

> That is a blast from the past.
> Icicle Works were part of a vibrant Liverpool pub band scene which also included China Crisis, FGTH, Echo/Bunnymen/OMD etc.
> My favourites were Deaf School, who unfortunately for them, were just a couple of years to early to cash in on the 2nd phase of Liverpool bands.
> I was a stand in roadie (for about a month) for another band of that era i.e. mid 1970's Supercharge as their proper roadie hurt his arm and could not drive. 
> They had a regular gig at a pub in C/centre called "The Sportsman" and all I had to do was drive van from our flat to pub (about 3 miles away) and help take gear into pub. 
> For this I got all my ale paid for all night (van was left outside pub, gear was left* IN* pub, well locked away) together with other "treats" that being involved in a band is often associated with.
> 
> Halcyon days indeed.


Any jobs going?

----------


## Anfield

> Such a pity I didn't know in advance that Jox was leaving because I would have asked him to take all the trolls, nutters, wimps, boring farts, scapegoats, cyber bullies, kettles, pots and sados with him before he bolted the door behind him



I have just had a look at some of the threads  that you have contributed  to and you are calling me sad?

Dream on. 




> Would that actually have left anyone here? After all we all have different opinions on people.


At last, someone that recognises that *we are allowed* to have different opinions and that we are not all sheep

----------


## Venture

> I have just had a look at some of the threads  that you have contributed  to and you are calling me sad?


Tut tut you got it wrong, you were the boring fart. ::

----------


## Anfield

> Any jobs going?


Given all the current reunion tours by bands of the 70/80's I might contact them myself.  
I am not driving a 35 year old van though

(After writinng above I "googled" both Supercharge and  Deaf School and saw that both have played live gigs in 2010) 

There is a saying that "you should never go back" obviously does not apply to musicians

Now if only Liverpool FC could get the  late 70's early 80's team back together...................

----------


## Anfield

> Tut tut you got it wrong, you were the boring fart.


Don't mind the boring fart bit,  but old?

----------


## Venture

> Don't mind the boring fart bit,  but old?


Who said anything about having to be old?   Not me. ::

----------


## Anfield

> Who said anything about having to be old?   Not me.


1-0 to you then

----------


## cherokee

Due to utterly infantile behaviour from certain .Org members, I have decided to close this thread !!! ::

----------

